# Galerie des ancêtres



## RV (18 Février 2003)

Les avatars passent et parfois il n'en reste qu'un lointain souvenir.

Afin d'entretenir la mémoire collective je vous propose ceci :
à partir de maintenant, plutôt que mettre votre ancien avatar au rebut, avant de vous parer du nouveau, venez en ce lieu déposer l'ancien.

Cet endroit sera donc au choix :
la galerie des ancêtres,
le cimetière des éléphants où certains viendront voler l'ivoire en vue de la construction de leur tour,
ou encore un morceau de terre où les serpent y abandonneront leur peau une fois leur mue effectuée.

Il me semble intéressant d'indiquer en regard de l'avatar laissé pour compte votre nombre de posts, car lui aussi est volatile, puisqu'il évolue constamment.


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2003)

_Je ne me souviens plus du nombre de posts que j'avais alors..._


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

aucune idée du nombre de posts


----------



## ApplePie (18 Février 2003)

invariable depuis l'origine (je n'ai pas dit immuable) !!
vous avez dit conservateur ? non inoxydable !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2003)

Le changement dans la continuité, y-a que ça !!


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

un seul


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2003)

C'est faux !!


----------



## calimero (18 Février 2003)

C'est vrai, c'est faut !!


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est faux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

a bon ? et avant j'avais quoi ?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

tiens il manque des choses ici ?


----------



## casimir (18 Février 2003)

moi aussi je n'au eu qu'un seul avatar


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

sinon en exclu mondial le prochaine avatar d'alem


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * sinon en exclu mondial le prochaine avatar d'alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

ben, c'est quoi l'exclu ? 
ca a toujours ete comme ca, non ?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ben, c'est quoi l'exclu ? 
ca a toujours ete comme ca, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu la deja vue bourer ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu la deja vue bourer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas encore, mais la il a pas l'aire trop bourré, on dirait plutot qu'il va peter un plomb, ou couler un bronze


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ben, c'est quoi l'exclu ? 
ca a toujours ete comme ca, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh... pfffffffffffff...


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *  ou couler un bronze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça n'engage que toi


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * sinon en exclu mondial le prochaine avatar d'alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Joli


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Joli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























* 

[/QUOTE]

trop tard barbarella


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

Trop tard, pourquoi


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça n'engage que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis pas trop césar... plutot Tinguely...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je suis pas trop césar... plutot Tinguely...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca doit fuser dans tous les sens


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)




----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

Sans rancune


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu la deja vue bourer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quand il passera au vert qu'il faudra se meffier et sortir la cuvette


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ca doit fuser dans tous les sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu connais le Géant dans la forêt de Milly ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

les seuls geants que je rencontre c'est a 3 du mat et en effet ils sont souvent vert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geant vert


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * les seuls geants que je rencontre c'est a 3 du mat et en effet ils sont souvent vert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 geant vert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

fais gaffe aux cyclopes qui se baladent en forêts de l'essone !!


----------



## ApplePie (18 Février 2003)

te retiens pas, alèm !! fait gaffe, tu vas nous pêter une durite !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour barbarella : tu as endossé sa tenue de révolutionnaire, faut oser passer de white snow à rambo !!


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> *
pour barbarella : tu as endossé sa tenue de révolutionnaire, faut oser passer de white snow à rambo !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas blanche neige c'est cendrillion


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas blanche neige c'est cendrillion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Une révolutionnaire bien connue


----------



## krystof (18 Février 2003)

Je faisais déjà mon auto-promo  ici


----------



## ApplePie (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

c'est pas blanche neige c'est cendrillion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
zut, pincé en flagrant délit de méconnaissance de mes classiques !!


----------



## ApplePie (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une révolutionnaire bien connue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
arrière petite-fille d'attila : après elle, il ne reste que des cendres !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
arrière petite-fille d'attila : après elle, il ne reste que des cendres !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...et des clones !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

a bon ? et avant j'avais quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Un goldorak nain, en pied.


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
zut, pincé en flagrant délit de méconnaissance de mes classiques !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Lacune à combler


----------



## ApplePie (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Lacune à combler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je suis meilleur en SF.


----------



## RV (18 Février 2003)

Maintenant que vous avez mis le souk. Qui est-ce qui va devoir raccrocher tous les portraits


----------



## barbarella (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
je suis meilleur en SF.   * 

[/QUOTE]

N'est-ce pas une espèce de SF ?


----------



## calimero (19 Février 2003)

C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.


----------



## ApplePie (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

N'est-ce pas une espèce de SF ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est une façon de voir


----------



## RV (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je suis pas trop césar... plutot Tinguely...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pouce!


----------



## RV (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * invariable depuis l'origine (je n'ai pas dit immuable) !!
vous avez dit conservateur ? non inoxydable !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dans la SF, il me semble bien que le surfer est en silver et non en inox.
Et donc il doit ternir, sauf s'il est astiqué régulièrement.


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * te retiens pas, alèm !! fait gaffe, tu vas nous pêter une durite !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne me retiens pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai juste besoin d'un bon massage de dos.


----------



## ApplePie (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

dans la SF, il me semble bien que le surfer est en silver et non en inox.
Et donc il doit ternir, sauf s'il est astiqué régulièrement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pas de problème d'oxydation, même en argent... il n'y a pas beaucoup d'oxygène en altitude !!


----------



## ApplePie (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je ne me retiens pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai juste besoin d'un bon massage de dos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
de ou *du* dos ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









l'avatar concocté par macinside me fait penser à périclès, le personnage d'enfant dans  asterix en hispanie


----------



## RV (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
pas de problème d'oxydation, même en argent... il n'y a pas beaucoup d'oxygène en altitude !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

mais en tant qu'hérault de Galactus, le surfer doit descendre dans ces atmosphères respirables et hautement corrosives pour son corps.


----------



## RV (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
pas de problème d'oxydation, même en argent... il n'y a pas beaucoup d'oxygène en altitude !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ne me dis pas qu'il y a un rapport entre astiquer et altitude


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ne me dis pas qu'il y a un rapport entre astiquer et altitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
un peu au dessus du sixième ciel, si


----------



## RV (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
un peu au dessus du sixième ciel, si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
le nirvana en somme


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
le nirvana en somme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hey man


----------



## RV (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
le nirvana en somme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça existe ?


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
le nirvana en somme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en Somme, on trouve des obus de 1916, un historial, des cadavres de jeunes femmes, de la boue qui reste de la dernière inondation, les restes du dernier shampoing de Toine, une fnac service mais pas de nirvana, je suis formel !!


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

faur demenager alors


----------



## RV (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

en Somme, on trouve des obus de 1916, un historial, des cadavres de jeunes femmes, de la boue qui reste de la dernière inondation, les restes du dernier shampoing de Toine, une fnac service mais pas de nirvana, je suis formel !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est bien ce qui me semblait.
tu as oublié l'eau qui tombe du ciel


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Ça existe ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dans la Somme ? T'es optimiste !!


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

et alors ou ?


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Dans la Somme ? T'es optimiste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ya des optimistes dans la somme, mais quand tu vas à la bail, tu sens plus bon !!


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

slug confirme t'il ?


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Dans la Somme ? T'es optimiste !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
en Optimist, on ne craint pas les inondations


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
en Optimist, on ne craint pas les inondations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

sauf si alem urine dedans


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

sauf si alem urine dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
deux solutions, une ressource :
1- quelle idée ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2- tu le connais _(trop)_ bien !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1- opter pour un multicoque !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_la position, en rappel, n'est pas très favorable aux les évacuations sus-mentionnées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2003)

Je reviens au sujet : même pas trois mois que je suis ici, que j'ai changé 3 fois d'avatar.






de 1 à 50/60 environ. Je l'aimais bien ce petit Grumly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









de 60 à 500/600 environ. mon petit bibendum..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









de 600 à 800/850 environ. Là c'était un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à ma discipline et à l'un de ses grands "maîtres".


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je reviens au sujet : même pas trois mois que je suis ici, que j'ai changé 3 fois d'avatar.





* 

[/QUOTE]

grum !!!!!


----------



## RV (22 Février 2003)

Super on revient dans le sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2003)

Pour ceux que j ai gardé depuis début 2003 :











Et celui de maintenant correspond à mon passage forcé dans les Forces Aériennes Suisses


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2003)

Un seul et unique avatar depuis le début:

Le Popol des grands soirs.


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

un seul et unique (j'ai oublié les précédents)

celui que m'a offert mon Blob suite à notre première nuit d'amour à trois avec Maousse...


----------



## Blob (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * un seul et unique (j'ai oublié les précédents)

celui que m'a offert mon Blob suite à notre première nuit d'amour à trois avec Maousse...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est ce qu'on fait pas comme conneries quand on est bourré tout de même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








mon mien d'avant la guerre.... et maintenant un domo!

Je vais d'ailleur en changer sur le champ


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est ce qu'on fait pas comme conneries quand on est bourré tout de même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








mon mien d'avant la guerre.... et maintenant un domo!

Je vais d'ailleur en changer sur le champ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oh oui, change-toi devant nous, mets-toi à nu mon blooooooooob !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
oh oui, change-toi devant nous, mets-toi à nu mon blooooooooob !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais çà va pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






un peu de décence oui !

tiens Blob, va te changer derrière çà


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Mais çà va pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






un peu de décence oui !

tiens Blob, va te changer derrière çà



* 

[/QUOTE]

je peux l'y rejoindre ???


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je peux l'y rejoindre ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on s'en fou


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on s'en fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

jalouse !! tout ça parce que t'étais trop mort plein le jour où tu voulais conclure avec lui !!


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

en faite je sais plus


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * en faite je sais plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
que fais-tu au sommet ? Tu as oublié ton chapeau.


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

j'aime pas porté un chapeau


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'aime pas porté un chapeau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
mais pafois le i aime


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
que fais-tu au sommet ? Tu as oublié ton chapeau.  * 

[/QUOTE]

alors là, si tu espères que mackie la comprenne...  t'es bien optimiste !!


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

alors là, si tu espères que mackie la comprenne...  t'es bien optimiste !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

j'avais cet espoir


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'avais cet espoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est dire combien tu ignores le niveau déplorable de français de ce cher macinside, même les petits roumains du métro se débrouillent mieux que lui à l'écrit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je te dis pas quand tu vas chez applecare, je fus obligé l'autre jour de dépanner une charmante dame qui ne comprenait pas un traitre mot de ce qui lui déblatérer ce macinside...


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

c'est dire combien tu ignores le niveau déplorable de français de ce cher macinside, même les petits roumains du métro se débrouillent mieux que lui à l'écrit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je te dis pas quand tu vas chez applecare, je fus obligé l'autre jour de dépanner une charmante dame qui ne comprenait pas un traitre mot de ce qui lui déblatérer ce macinside...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il en rajoute pas un peu ?


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

et je te dis pas quand tu vas chez applecare, je fus obligé l'autre jour de dépanner une charmante dame qui ne comprenait pas un traitre mot de ce qui lui déblatérer ce macinside...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

on dit drague alem


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il en rajoute pas un peu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, c'est son coté marseillais


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

on dit drague alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hum... jamais draguer une fille moah... tout le monde le sait !!


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

oui, c'est son coté marseillais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hum... mon côté marseillais s'appelle Maousse et encore c'est par alliance !!


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *il en rajoute pas un peu ?*


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

oui, c'est son coté marseillais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]

je parlais de toi


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je parlais de toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

de qui ?


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

hum... jamais draguer une fille moah... tout le monde le sait !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui tu drague des femmes, autant pour moi


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

de qui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
de lui


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

de qui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

a force on sait plus


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

hum... mon côté marseillais s'appelle Maousse et encore c'est par alliance !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

justement ou est l'alliance ?


----------



## RV (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

a force on sait plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

ben vi...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

non je sais pas


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

ça change pas beaucoup du 9-3...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2003)

si, je suis dans le 7-7 actuellemen et bientot dans le 7-5


----------



## Mackie-Chan (24 Février 2003)

Hein ?


----------



## nato kino (24 Février 2003)

D'oeufs ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2003)

Troyes ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

Hop je change pour un quelque chose de plus "joyeux".
Adieu mon petit Alain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....que de chemin parcouru jusqu'à ce 1335ème message....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Snif snif.....

snif snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....






Allez y .....

vous pouvez descendre le caveau......


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

bienvenue au nouvel avatar de Finn


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

...Et à celui de bebert...


----------



## maousse (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Troyes ???
* 

[/QUOTE]attention, l'andouillette de troyes a déjà fait des ravages...à manier avec précaution


----------



## bebert (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * ...Et à celui de bebert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est (presque) le printemps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voici mon premier avatar (avant le format 80*80):


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

: D


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * : D  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Je n'avais jamais vu la photo en grand...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mouahahahahahaha


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

Bluetooth avant l'heure


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Hop je change pour un quelque chose de plus "joyeux".
Adieu mon petit Alain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....que de chemin parcouru jusqu'à ce 1335ème message....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Snif snif.....

snif snif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....






Allez y .....

vous pouvez descendre le caveau...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon anniversaire Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Bon finalement je change d'avatar suite aux découvertes googlistique de ce cher GlobalCut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc bye bye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Winnie.....;

Bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Winnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (à l'occasion de la Saint Patrick bien sur et de mon 1345ème post ! héhé !


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * attention, l'andouillette de troyes a déjà fait des ravages...à manier avec précaution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon ??


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

un p'tit changement chez moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e/s avatar 922-XXXX
anc :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nouv :


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

merci


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Dernière mise à jour :


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis a la recherche du prochain


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2003)

Je me souviens plus des miens, je les garde pas. Ils sont éphèmères...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Je me souviens plus des miens, je les garde pas. Ils sont éphèmères... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et quel est le rapport avec apple pour celui ci ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et quel est le rapport avec apple pour celui ci ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah... abolument aucun...


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

changeons un peu d'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






1° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3°


----------



## iMax (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *1° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était le meilleur c'lui la


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

j'ai décider de changer tout les 1000 posts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Ouais pareil je change.

Au revoir Wu Shu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour Winnie


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (14 Avril 2003)

Pour ma part, jamais changé d'avatar, moi... En homage au meilleur jeu vidéo de tous les temps (pour ceux qui ne seraient pas d'accord, au moins à deux joueurs, là y a pas photo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## tomtom (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> *1° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était pas un truc du genre ton premier avatar?






celui de gauche


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

si, et c'est toi qui les ais fait


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

a bon ? et avant j'avais quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et voilà le nain... Pris en flagrant délit de Creutzfeldt-Jakob !!


----------



## tomtom (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * si, et c'est toi qui les ais fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est pas moi


----------



## nato kino (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

non c'est pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Cherche pas... Ces céréales n'étaient pas fraîches ce matin !!


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Cherche pas... Ces céréales n'étaient pas fraîches ce matin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai plus de smacks


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai plus de smacks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu pourras toujours te rabattre sur les Pipas ou les graines de courges...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

j'aime pas


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

On te demande pas si t'aime !!


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

on est en france, on a le droit de dire si on aime ou pas


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

Naïf !!


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

fait gaffe je peu aussi te censurer


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * fait gaffe je peu aussi te censurer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_oulala j'ai trop peur !!_





Encore faudrait-il trouver un prétexte valable...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2003)

aujourd'hui un rien suffit !


----------



## nato kino (15 Avril 2003)

farpaitement !!
Et puis, il y a des plats qui se mangent froids...


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * farpaitement !!  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'aim pas être imiter !


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

pauv' bouchon...


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

le bouchon est a la poubelle avec un cadavre !


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

Bonne nouvelle !! Restes-y !!


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)

tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac...


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

coucou - coucou - coucou


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bonne nouvelle !! Restes-y !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux une baffe ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu veux une baffe ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
mwahahahahahahaha !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













T'es mignon tout plein quand tu fais ton gros méchant qui fait peur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Encore encore encore


----------



## Ilitch (16 Avril 2003)




----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
mwahahahahahahaha !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













T'es mignon tout plein quand tu fais ton gros méchant qui fait peur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Encore encore encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu fait dans le SM maintenant ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu fait dans le SM maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est toujours mieux qu'un écran plat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

3819 : changement d'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je dis au revoir temporairement à mon chat grenouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour la polynésie !!!


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

Provisoirement, pour le fun (7668 posts)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Provisoirement, pour le fun (7668 posts)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais alors juste pour le fun !


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais alors juste pour le fun !
> 
> ...



OK


----------



## ginette107 (12 Juillet 2003)

Avec un peu de retard, au revoir:




et bonjour:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> OK
> 
> ...



AH !


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> AH !
> 
> ...



OH !


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2003)

changeons un peu d'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





1° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5°


----------



## tomtom (12 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * changeons un peu d'avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as encore oublié l'autre mini-goldo


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * changeons un peu d'avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ça, c'est le prochain :


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'as encore oublié l'autre mini-goldo
> 
> ...



Vi, celui de la taupe naine !!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vi, celui de la taupe naine !!
> 
> ...



La taupe naine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Celle qui transforme sa queue en lance atomique et qui pulvérise son ennemi entre les deux yeux.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Une queue ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On ne doit pas parler de la même...


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et ça, c'est le prochain :
> 
> ...



je suis pas finn atlas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le prochain sera surement un personnage de kimengumi (Rei)


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Une queue ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je parle de celle qu'il y a aux caisses, quand je vais acheter mon Ricard.

T'en connais d'autres.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je suis pas finn atlas
> 
> ...



En passant, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas de nouvelles de Kimenmontruc. Que devient-il


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En passant, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas de nouvelles de Kimenmontruc. Que devient-il
> 
> ...



Il fait la queue au prisu !!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il fait la queue au prisu !!
> 
> ...



J'en était sûr. Il fait les soldes comme tout le monde.
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il était intéressé par le dernier blouson en peau de croco, modèle Actarus celui kirikan on le...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ok, j'y retourne.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Tu peut me prendre du tabac au passage, j'en ai plus... Merci.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Tu peut me prendre du tabac au passage, j'en ai plus... Merci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me dis pas que t'es amateur de pipe


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

J'ai encore toutes mes dents, merci bien !!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai encore toutes mes dents, merci bien !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip, mais faut voir l'état.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Je suis passé de




à


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Bah tu fais toujours aussi peur.


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Pareil pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que j'aimerais trouver les mêmes en un peu plus lumineux mais ça ne court pas les rues.


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

C'est marrant, on dirait qu'il se fait chier et qu'il regarde l'heure.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

Ca doit pas être le seul


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ca doit pas être le seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A regarder l'heure


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A regarder l'heure
> 
> ...


Non, à se faire chier


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Non, à se faire chier
> 
> 
> ...



Du moment que c'est pas dessus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Je connais le chemin, merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Septembre 2004)

Mise à jour :


			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puis ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et maintenant une version allégée du second :


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi je parle de celle qu'il y a aux caisses, quand je vais acheter mon Ricard.


La main entre les caisses, le doigt dans le trou du fût ?
Pardon, le n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher !


----------

